# Ideas for hanging a lamb in hot weather?



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a ewe that we are going to put put in the freezer. I have no intentions to take her to a processor, but at the same time I would still like to be able to hang this ewe for several days..... Does anyone have a method that they use to hang sheep in warm weather?

im thinking I might try to find an old freezer that doesnt work, drill a hole in the top to put a rope and rack through and hang her in the freezer and just keep Ice in it to keep the temp around 40*. Of course I will have a drain hole in the bottom..

Any one else have any other tricks?

Jim


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

Im hoping someone has some good ides.... we're about to do the same, and the old freezer is not in our current supply of useful junk.
Of course, ours is going for dog food, so hnging her might not be necessary anyways.


----------



## Handyman (Sep 11, 2009)

You could quarter the animal, so the sections fit inside of coolers with ice. Wrap the coolers with blankets for added r-value.

You could find an old, but working refrigerator to use as a cooler. Post a Craigslist ad or contact your local appliance supply company. We have a second frig that we bought for brining meat, but we've found other uses for it too.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

DH's older brother,, would clean the deer and so on and then let them hang from the kitchen ceiling.
Couldn't believe the video when I saw what they did. 
Granted they live in AK and Bears are a problem.... and have no idea how the house smelled...


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

One option See if local processor will slaughter and hang the sheep then go pick her up and process yourself. The last time I did this they only charged the slaughter price, which is minimal. or quarter and put in fridge or just hang over nite and grind it all the next day.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

My sister and I butcher our own and have no place to hang the lambs away from the critters, even in the cold weather. So we just butcher, skin, gut, cut into the pieces we want, and lay all those cuts in a clean refrigerator. We cover it with a sheet if its unwrapped cuts and let it set in the fridge for 2-5 days. If we have time, we go ahead and wrap the cuts before putting them in the fridge. After the allotted time aging, we simply move the cuts to the freezer. Works great and we don't have to figure out where to hang an entire 100-200 lb carcass.


----------

